# Emigrating - any advice re utilities within minimum contract period



## stuartmc (8 Jan 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm letting my house in Ireland and emigrating to England. We have signed up for mobile and terrestrial telephone and broadband, waste collection, sky TV and possibly more within the last year, so we have several months to run on these contracts.

Do you have any advice on exiting from such contracts early to minimise costs?

Are there any such services that we should not cancel in case the new tenant may want the service?

Thanks for your help.

Stuart.


----------



## missthrifty (7 Feb 2011)

Hello Stuart,

Read your various contracts with the utility companies, then contact CAB with a list of them and approach them from there.  My husband is going to UK next week for work and everybody seems to be aware of the situation a lot of people find themselves in re work etc.

We did a changover from 02 mobile as we opted to change to tesco mobile and take the number - this negates the notice period but, can depend on the length of your contract if it is billpay/payg and what discount you got on your mobile phone etc.

I would be reluctant to leave any contracts in place for future tenants as you would be liable for any misdemeanour on their part.  They can set up their own services

Best wishes in your move over to the uk.


----------



## horusd (7 Feb 2011)

> Are there any such services that we should not cancel in case the new tenant may want the service?


 

As these will be in your name,you will want to ensure that they can be transferred to a 3rd party without a break of contract problem. ie SKY etc. Alternatively, assuming they are fixed costs and if tenants want them, include price in rent. Bins etc are variable & will need to be changed, again ask suppliers about the process.



> contact CAB with a list of them and approach them from there


 
Unless I'm very much mistaken, (possible!) CAB are the Criminal Assets Bureau,why would the OP want to contact them!


----------



## Derry (7 Feb 2011)

I think the OP meant Citizens Advice Bureau !!! Thats what CAB also stands for.


----------



## missthrifty (8 Feb 2011)

Citizens Advice Bureau -sorry thinking uk


----------

